# Captain needed



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Need 38 ft. trimaran delivered to new owner in Bocas Del Toro.
Boat located in Panhandle (Tallahassee) Florida.
Boat is 1966 Piver ketch rig in good shape with alum mast and new 25 hp Yamaha 4 stroke.
Contact Mike
[email protected]


----------

